# I want to be a FreeMason......



## IaMDaMeDasH (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello everyone I am from NY,USA and I would like to become a Freemason but don't know how to.  Hope I'm not overstepping my boundaries but I have no friends or family that is one.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## newkid18 (Jun 22, 2013)

Very simple my friend go online and fine the nearest lodge by you and fins out when they meet and go up there I can guarantee they will accept you with open. Arms

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 23, 2013)

Make sure the lodge you plan on petitioning is a regular and recognized lodge. There's a lot of fraudulent Masonic bodies out there.


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 23, 2013)

Also if there are multiple lodges in your area visit all of them and get to know the Bro. then petition the one you fit with the best. Good luck you wont regret this journey.


----------



## MajdNash (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello, i want to become a freemason as well. I am from Craiova Romania. 
I need some help. I want some people to meet to have some conversations and understand all these things.
Can someone help me? Is there someone knows a mason from Craiova and speaks english well?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 23, 2013)

MajdNash said:


> Hello, i want to become a freemason as well. I am from Craiova Romania.



http://www.mlnr.ro/

That's the web site for the National Grand Lodge of Romania.  English does not appear to be required.


----------

